
MSNBC’s Joy Reid Claims Her Website Was Hacked, Bigoted Anti-LGBT Content Added - snakeboy
https://theintercept.com/2018/04/24/msnbcs-joy-reid-claims-her-website-was-hacked-and-bigoted-anti-lgbt-content-added-a-bizarre-story-liberal-outlets-ignore/
======
snakeboy
> According to Reid, she was the victim of “hackers”: somehow, nefarious
> disinformation agents managed to hack not her blog (which is now deleted),
> but rather the Wayback Machine and its digital archive. They penetrated the
> Wayback Machine and then, according to Reid, added some anti-gay content.

This excuse seems entirely implausible, right? There would be massive negative
consequences if the Wayback Machine were breached and able to be altered like
this.

